
Understanding the blockchain - fauria
https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/understanding-the-blockchain
======
bryanrasmussen
so, if the idea is to think of the blockchain as a database would the
blockchain be replacing relational databases in my assertion that you should
use relational databases for anything involving something you wanted to be
sure of (like money) and NoSQL for things you can be a little bit more lenient
about?

Or anyway, if blockchain replaces DBs, which DBs should it replace, because in
todays landscape there's all sorts of Data storage solutions.

